Ask HN: What’s your favorite Chrome extension? - alexcaps
======
ezekg
I work with a lot of Go (and so I review PRs written in Go), so my favorite
extension is one that I wrote myself [0] which corrects GitHub's tab
indentation to 2 spaces from the default 8 spaces. But then again, I only have
a few extensions and I wrote the majority of them.

[0]: [https://github.com/ezekg/chrome-github-auto-tab-
indent](https://github.com/ezekg/chrome-github-auto-tab-indent)

------
quickthrower2

        Knockout Context Debugger
        uBlock Origin
        User CSS
        Simple REST Client
    

I prefer extensions that work without you creating an account on something. I
am unlikely to use ones that require an account unless I am desperate to use
it. I am also unlikely to use an extension when either a web site or desktop
app will do.

------
busymichael
I'm partial to do not disturb for gmail:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/do-not-disturb-
for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/do-not-disturb-for-
gmail/plpeflfgccdjdoalphmpcahkedbabkno)

(But, I built it).

------
pepe56
Because I just discovered that 5 days ago and it gives me a warm feeling of
being tracked a little bit less:

\- Decentraleyes

------
Gustomaximus
Ghostery - see trackers on sites.

Tab Cloud - Save tab clusters.

Link Clump - select groups of links on webpages

Murdoch Block - block Murdoch owned press.

Image Size Info - see image file sizes.

------
kspy
I use Google Dictionary religiously

------
bewe42
Just read - strips off all noise, works quite well (better than mercury
reader)

Adblock

------
O_H_E
uBlock Origin (Open-source efficient ad-blocker) The Great Suspender (It
allows me to open +200 tabs) (Open-source) Session Buddy (Organizing
tabs/sessions)

------
XzetaU8
`uBlock Origin/Extra, uMatrix, FeedBro

------
xstartup
HashPass, Fontanello, Grammarly

------
techplex
Google Cast

uBlock Origin

Restlet Client

Speed Dial 2

JSON Formatter

------
jxub
Sourcegraph.

Firefox (kidding).

~~~
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here! Thanks for mentioning our Chrome extension. It adds IDE-
like code intelligence to GitHub.com and other code hosts (when viewing code
files and diffs/pull requests): hovers, go-to-definition, and find-references.

Check it out at [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph-for-
gi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph-for-
github/dgjhfomjieaadpoljlnidmbgkdffpack). Send feedback our way @srcgraph!

~~~
jxub
The extension is awesome, it could just have a bit more polish in the firefox
version (font and icon don't seem to load properly in the browser bar, at
least in most recent version of the firefox dev edition). Thanks for your hard
work on sourcegraph though!

~~~
ijsnow
Thanks for the feedback! I'm glad it's helping you out in your day to day.

We're currently working on bringing the extension to Safari. This makes the
extension more aware of browser differences which will allow us to keep
everything polished in all of the browsers we support.

Keep your eye out for updates and as @sqs said, we'd love to hear any feedback
you come across @srcgraph!

------
eexit
1 Password

µBlock Origin

Pushbullet

